# So Proud of my "D" and all my LGD's



## Southern by choice (Dec 27, 2012)

Late this afternoon as I had just headed out to start a much needed clean up on the farm we had a surprise visitor! Mind you, I had no shower today and had flannel jammie bottoms on, heavy lined work boots and a heavy coat on. Not exactly how you want to meet someone. The visitor was a good friend of ours who had family fly in for Christmas. He brought his family to see or farm, they had never seen anything like this as they live in the city! 

Badger (pyr male) and Amy (Pyr Female) were going ballistic! They all loved the dogs, asked all about them. Of course I was a proud momma of my babies... explaining all about the history of LGD's and their purpose. They obviously could not get near the dogs, but they loved them. Callie (Anatolian) and "D" ( love of my life Pyr boy)could see them and just watched very attentively. They loved the goats and chickens and sheep but as any smart person would.... they always wondered back to the Giant dogs. The dogs were all so focused, not just on the goats but us too. No matter where we went they would run to where we wer in their direct line of sight, and when we were all separate, one dog would stay focused on one group while the other dog went to watch over the people on the opposite side. The goats clung to the dogs. Seeing how much they loved the dogs I decided to pull our awesome farm mascot out!

HERE COMES "D"!!! We bring "D" out to meet a lot of our customers and help educate those about their purpose, so "D" is quite use to this. My DD brought him up from the field and there he stood...absolutely majestic. He welcomed them to pet him and it was so cool..I LOVE THIS DOG!  They pet his head, back, felt his thick coat and the whole time standing proud and tall...WHAT A SHOW BOAT! 

He would be so awesome in the ring for sure, but for now... I am so proud of my boy.. He represents our farm well!

All of you that already have these amazing dogs get this I know, but for those just starting out... be diligent, socialized your LGD and as he/she grows you will find yourself doing the same thing.... standing back in amazement at their incredible nature!

Have you hugged your LGD today?


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 27, 2012)

That is so AWESOME! I can just SEE him all majestic! What a HAM!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 27, 2012)

You make me almost reconsider getting one of these magnificent dogs...and Pearce's Charlie is doing it too...we are just way too small scale  to warrant one...and I'd probably ruin one...but...maybe one day?  And with you helping me not to ruin a pup...oh...I am so tempted... 

Your wardrobe in the mornings is exactly the same as mine 

Now...I do duck behind trees on my way to the chickens when I hear cars coming by...and people watch for that I'm told...I am fooling no one it appears


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 27, 2012)

Oh Bon - you HAVE to get an LGD! I have 4 goats and ONE lamb...and a mess of birds...and I have one! EVERYONE should have one!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 27, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> You make me almost reconsider getting one of these magnificent dogs...and Pearce's Charlie is doing it too...we are just way too small scale  to warrant one...and I'd probably ruin one...but...maybe one day?  And with you helping me not to ruin a pup...oh...I am so tempted...
> 
> Your wardrobe in the mornings is exactly the same as mine
> 
> Now...I do duck behind trees on my way to the chickens when I hear cars coming by...and people watch for that I'm told...I am fooling no one it appears


I cannot believe how quickly I have gotten hooked on this puppy.  You aren't too small....go for it!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 27, 2012)

*I want a "real" LGD... too bad they are nearly non-existent around these parts. *


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 27, 2012)

They are not hard to come by in my area....oooooohhhh...you are all such enablers....I truly do want one


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 27, 2012)

OK guys I AM THE FIRST to ENABLE ! at least when it comes to LGD's but *honestly*... they really are not for everybody! I actually think the Anatolian is easier than the pyrs. But they are all HARD- HEADED! 
Same as my GSD- I love them but most people cannot handle a working line hard shepherd.

The visitors here today were totally enamored with the LGD's, and once I brought "D" out you could see it in their eyes. NOT KIDDING. I quickly told them they are not housepets... they must have a job. They are not like any dog you will ever come in contact with.

They lost their "glazed over eyes" look at that point! They actually took pics of all the animals and oh yeah "D" baby! 

Bon- just think about the story I told you this morning   If I come visit I'll bring the dee dee baby!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 27, 2012)

Come visit and bring D...oh dear...with a LGD, that would mean no need for the minivan, air mattress...snacks...middle of the night cuddles because we are freezing our butts off...no rifle...not sure the growing redneck in me could do it 

I would oh so love you to visit and bring D !!!!

You are such an enabler


----------



## Grazer (Dec 27, 2012)

Aww, I bet D looked like a majestic and wise polar bear. LGD's are such intelligent dogs, and yet a lot of people think they are dumb because they are so stubborn and independent lol.

I totally agree with you Southern. They are only suited for experienced owners that will give them a job to do.
And they truly are the most beautiful type of dogs out there..but then again I am totally biased 
Our 8 month old female earlier this morning:


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 27, 2012)

Gorgeous dog!

bon you should come here...


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 27, 2012)

Truly I would love to!!!! Wish it were a shorter drive.  Right now it is preggo sheepies getting closer...two stupid dogs that have to be on leads (and Maizey would attack anyone trying to do this except us..she loves us to death and hates everyone else)...chickens...chicks I am trying to keep alive through the winter and still one more dead today...hubby with back and neck problems that we have to fix come January when offices for ablations open again...so...I'm stuck here...you all have to come here!!!! And bring D and Callie


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 27, 2012)

I'll go there.  lol
And as much as I would love for Cal to come, my baby has to eat the coyotes every night.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 27, 2012)

Grazer said:
			
		

> Aww, I bet D looked like a majestic and wise polar bear. LGD's are such intelligent dogs, and yet a lot of people think they are dumb because they are so stubborn and independent lol.
> 
> I totally agree with you Southern. They are only suited for experienced owners that will give them a job to do.
> And they truly are the most beautiful type of dogs out there..but then again I am totally biased
> ...


Oh my   and 

She looks every bit the part too! Definitely has that intimidating look.  Beautiful! You have to post more pics...please!

As most people know "D" is just really special to me! I "lost" my best all time GSD shortly after I got "D". I knew my old girl didn't have but days/weeks left but it was still sad and very hard. "D" didn't replace her but sure did help with the hole in my heart.

My old girl with my new baby D .... she died just days later. 







My girl, still protecting all and making sure the new pup doesn't do anything stupid!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 27, 2012)

Look at that adorable little thing.  How sweet is her face!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 28, 2012)

Grazer said:
			
		

> Aww, I bet D looked like a majestic and wise polar bear. LGD's are such intelligent dogs, and yet a lot of people think they are dumb because they are so stubborn and independent lol.
> 
> I totally agree with you Southern. They are only suited for experienced owners that will give them a job to do.
> And they truly are the most beautiful type of dogs out there..but then again I am totally biased
> ...


*

What kind of dog is this? She's beautiful!!! *


----------



## Grazer (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you everyone  , she (Phoebe) really is cute as a button but can also be stubborn as a mule 
WhiteMountainsRanch, she is a Caucasian shepherd dog (and so is our male Atlas). I posted some more of their pics in this thread http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=11707&p=18 
so we wouldn't hijack this thread about D 

Southern your GSD was so beautiful, even in her final days. It's so sad to lose an animal you were close with, especially dogs. They live so short compared to us 
But I'm glad you found everything you were looking for in a dog again in D. He sounds so special! I love reading stories about him.
Reading this forum and looking at the pictures of all these beautiful dogs even when I don't have time to post just brightens my day.
My favorite pic of D is the one where he's watching tv lol, he is just so loveable


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 28, 2012)

Grazer said:
			
		

> Thank you everyone  , she (Phoebe) really is cute as a button but can also be stubborn as a mule
> WhiteMountainsRanch, she is a Caucasian shepherd dog (and so is our male Atlas). I posted some more of their pics in this thread http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=11707&p=18
> so we wouldn't hijack this thread about D
> 
> ...


I went straight away to your link! Awesome!!!!  

-and thanks, my girl was really special. Funny how until I pulled up these pics I never noticed how old she looked. At the time she looked as young and beautiful as ever to me. 

D is a real "ham"..big baby!


----------



## Shelly May (Dec 28, 2012)

"Until one has loved an animal, a part of one's soul remains unawakened."   


Great story, Southern by Choice


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks Shelly May... I love my goats, I love my Chickens, I love my sheep *but nothing compares to my dogs!*
Shelly are your dogs posted anywhere on here? Would love to see all your guys!  Do you have a favorite? ... and be honest


----------



## Shelly May (Dec 28, 2012)

Not sure how to post pictures yet, was waiting until lambing season so I can post baby pictures in March,
lambing 180 ewe's in march, Registered Katahdin sheep, Should keep you all busy!!!!!! However I have purchased
new land 66 acres, and have pictures of it and all the fencing, fencing and more fencing, In the pictures I moved 
5 of the Great Pyrenees to the new land (4) 5 month old pups and (1) adult, He is their daddy. There is a picture included
in the new property of the dogs, they have killed their first deer and chewing on it. (sorry it was bambie) some viewers
may not want to see. We moved (50) ewe lambs to the new farm to get them out of the way, As we were breeding the
180 adult ewes. The ewe lambs needed the most protection as this land has never been fenced and was full of wild life (coyotes).
I have since moved some back to other farm, Three on each now. I will try to pm them to you, If it don't work you will have
to send me your e-mail, if you want.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 28, 2012)

180 ewes to lamb  and 

My teens had to show me how to post pics... they made it easy for me thankfully.


----------



## Shelly May (Dec 28, 2012)

It won't let me pm them to you, So pm me your e-mail and I will send to you!

How ever I do not want to steal your post, it was a great story, Made me smile!!!!


----------



## EllieMay (Dec 28, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> 180 ewes to lamb  and


Yeah, I know, right?


----------

